# free track table on craigslist



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Looking around on craigslist and found this. If you live near Wayland Michigan.

It was listed on the 4th of this month dosent hurt to see if he still has it.

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/zip/3316227293.html


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Also found this to but its not free. If any guys live down by Indy or has a truck would be good for you to get maybe. 

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bfs/3311120225.html


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Taz,

Good find! That's my boy Dwayne Munson's table and as he mentioned, its built like a brick house. The track itself is in Jersey. If anyone picks this up, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

If I had a truck and the room I would get either one. But I dont so thought maybe someone here might.


----------

